# Replacement Wing Mirror



## AuzDaz (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello,

Our wing mirror blew off whilst on the motorway the other weekend and I've been to Halfords and tried Google but have had no luck tracking down a replacement.

Motorhome is 1990 Hymer B544 Peugeot.

Any ideas where I might find a replacement.

Thanks in advance

Daz


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Have you tried the Service Department at Hymer UK? http://www.hymeruk.com/dealership-information.aspx

I guess that they should be able to point you in the right direction even if they can't help you themselves.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

When we lost our mirror we used this company:
http://www.commercialandplant.co.uk/TractorMirrors.htm

We used Tractor Mirrors as they gave a wider view.


----------



## AuzDaz (Oct 28, 2008)

AndrewandShirley said:


> When we lost our mirror we used this company:
> http://www.commercialandplant.co.uk/TractorMirrors.htm
> 
> We used Tractor Mirrors as they gave a wider view.


Thanks I've sent them an email. They look perfect and price is good.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Andrew and Shirley are experts - they should never have sold Geraldine!


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

When our mirror was demolished by a bus recently, we got an exact copy very cheaply from
http://tinyurl.com/yffgwwu
Their service is excellent too.


----------



## tempest (Jun 14, 2009)

*re wing mirror*

Hi if it is just the mirror and not the arm. then i have one. from a 1994 hymer 594. i traded the van and this is an original that i had as a spare. your welcome to it . send me a pm. to arrange.


----------

